# kann ich mit Kürschner geld verdienen?



## Tresslot (1. November 2007)

bin Druide
hab zur zeit Bergbau bei 140 und Kräuter bei 170

es ist ziemlich schwirig beide gleich zu sammeln, da auf der karte nur  entweder kräuter ider erze angezeigt werden, deshalb klappt es nicht beides gut zu skillen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

hab eine frage, wenn ich bergbau verlerne, kann ich mit Kürschnerei geld verdienen??????

, mit bergbau geht es sehr gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , aber ist schwirig mit kräuter zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
bitte helfen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tyrena (4. November 2007)

Wenn du schon einen der beiden Berufe verlernen willst, dann würde ich eher zu Kräuterkunde tendieren. Es kommt zwar immer ganz auf den Server an, aber normaler Weise verdient man mit Bergbau bedeutend besser als mit Kräuterkunde, da sich meist erst die hochleveligen Kräuter gut verkaufen, während man Erze schon recht früh gut an den Mann bringen kann. Mit Kürschnern kann man auch ganz gut Geld verdienen. Meiner Meinung nach besser als mit Kräuterkunde, aber schlechter als mit Bergbau. Hoffe ich konnte ein wenig weiterhelfen.


----------



## Faulmaul (5. November 2007)

Tresslot schrieb:


> bin Druide
> hab zur zeit Bergbau bei 140 und Kräuter bei 170
> 
> es ist ziemlich schwirig beide gleich zu sammeln, da auf der karte nur  entweder kräuter ider erze angezeigt werden, deshalb klappt es nicht beides gut zu skillen
> ...




leg dir doch bitte um Himmels Willen Gatherer zu; da siehst ALLE Rohstoffe gleichzeitig auf der Karte, sogar wenn du NICHT danach suchst


----------



## Gnar'kol (5. November 2007)

Aber nur wenn er diese Rohstoffe auch anklickt hat. Gatherer bewirkt zudem nicht, das auf der Minimap gleichzeitig nach Erzen und Kräutern gesucht werden kann. 
Ausser natürlich er hat eine Datenbank dabei, welche wirklich ALLE Spawnpunkte von Erzen und Kräutern beinhält. Aber dennoch unpraktisch weil man wie gesagt immer nur eins "tracken" (wie isn der deutsche Begriff für tracken?) kann. 

Würde Kräuterkunde verlernen und Bergbau + Kürschner nehmen. Gibt gutes Geld, bzw Gold


----------



## Garya (8. November 2007)

Cartographer zeoigt sowohl das eine als auch das andere auf der Hauptkarte an - aber auf der Mini ... ka!

Um deine Frage zu beantworten - ja mit Kürschnerrei verdient man gut Geld, da Leder immer gefragt ist. Würde dir,w enn du zwei Sammelberufe behalten möchtest auch empfehlen, verlerne lieber Kreuter und behalte das Bergbaugewerbe, denn Erze bauchen ja nicht nur die Schmiede, während Alchemisten ihre Kreuter meist selbst suchen!

So long
Garya


----------



## Gnar'kol (9. November 2007)

Kein Addon kann die Spawnpunkte von Minen und Blumen gleichzeitig auf der Minimap anzeigen.


----------



## Skyko (11. November 2007)

Ich würd auch Bergbau+Kürschner nehmen...
es ist aber von server zu server unterschiedlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ka wies bei euch ist, schau einfach mal ins ah was wertvoller ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tirkari (12. November 2007)

Gnar schrieb:


> Kein Addon kann die Spawnpunkte von Minen und Blumen gleichzeitig auf der Minimap anzeigen.


Doch, zumindest die potentiellen Spawnpunkte.
Gatherer zeigt mir, wenn ich will, da so viel an, daß ich gar nix mehr erkenne: Blumen, Erze, Kisten, Sachen wie Machtkristalle, Glühkappen, ...

Was die Addons nicht anzeigen, ist, ob an der Stelle auch im Moment was wächst. Du siehst nur, daß du (oder einer aus der Gruppe/Gilde/...) da schonmal was gepflückt oder abgebaut hat (und auch, was drin sein kann mit Dropchancen) 
Um zu sehen, ob aktuell was da wächst oder steht, mußt du dann aber doch zu jedem Punkt gesondert hinlaufen.


----------



## Gnar'kol (13. November 2007)

Tirkari schrieb:


> Doch, zumindest die potentiellen Spawnpunkte.
> Gatherer zeigt mir, wenn ich will, da so viel an, daß ich gar nix mehr erkenne: Blumen, Erze, Kisten, Sachen wie Machtkristalle, Glühkappen, ...
> 
> Was die Addons nicht anzeigen, ist, ob an der Stelle auch im Moment was wächst. Du siehst nur, daß du (oder einer aus der Gruppe/Gilde/...) da schonmal was gepflückt oder abgebaut hat (und auch, was drin sein kann mit Dropchancen)
> Um zu sehen, ob aktuell was da wächst oder steht, mußt du dann aber doch zu jedem Punkt gesondert hinlaufen.



Das meinte ich doch. Die gelben Punkte auf der Minimap. Das ich mit mit Gatherer alles anzeigen und meine Map "vollmüllen" kann ist wahr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lexort (13. November 2007)

In Punkto Kürchner gibts im Lowlvlbereich leider nur zu sagen das, das Angebot derzeit die Nachfrage übersteigt und damit zunehmend die Preise verfallen. Auf beiden Servern auf denen ich spiel (Antonidas Ally, Mannoroth Horde) derzeit so, ich nehm stark an das es auf dem Rest der Server fast immer ähnlich aussehen wird.


----------



## turageo (13. November 2007)

geb ich lexort recht - ist auf durotan auch nicht anders zumindest im lowlevel bereich, allerdings gehts dann ab mittlerem/schwerem leder wieder ganz gut weg. die größenwahnsinnigen jetzt mal außenvor gelassen, die meinen n stack leichtes leder verkauft sich gut für 12g :-)


----------



## Milow (19. Januar 2008)

ja also im grunde genommen kannst du mit bergbau, küschnern und blumenpflücken kohle scheffeln wo du am meiste mit verdienst kommt auf den server an nur zu küschnern is zu sagen das du damit am anfang nicht gerade die große kohle machst, im prinzip fließt das gold ab unverwüstliches leder ^^


----------



## spencer10 (25. Januar 2008)

Moin,   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also ich habe mit meinem Jäger auch die typischen Sammelberufe ( Bergbau und Kürschnern )
genommen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   Ich kann nur sagen das man damit sehr gut Geld verdienen kann.

Habe mich bei dem Char dazu entschlossen, nachdem einer meiner Chars Schneiderei und der andere Schmiedekunst hatte, beide jetzt auf 375 und ich sagen muss das man damit überhaupt kein Geld verdienen kann. Es kostet ewig Zeit zu skillen, einen Haufen Mats und die richtig tollen Klamotten sind dann direkt gebunden.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich persönlich würde nie wieder Schneiderei oder Schmiedekunst nehmen, stattdessen lieber Alchi oder Verzauberkunst, damit lässt sich gut Geld machen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

LG Spenc   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fr3ak3r (25. Januar 2008)

mit kräuterkunde macht man kaum gold, jedenfalls nicht im unteren bereich, kürschner ist so mittelmäßig, bergbau am besten.
mit verzauberkunst kann man später sehr gut gold verdienen, aber lernen würd ich das erst mit 60, oder 70, da man beim skillen eher gold verliert, als verdient. auch juwelenschleifer ist im endbereich sehr gut.
verbrauchsgüter wird man immer besser los, als rüstungen, waffen etc., edelsteine, verzauberungen, tränke braucht man immer wieder ^^


----------



## Dragonsdeath (6. März 2008)

ich sach nur Gatherer FTW


----------



## Hansdampf82 (10. März 2008)

mit Verzauberungskunst kann man viel Geld verdienen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Also bin 375 Verzauberer, aber wenn man mal 2-5g pro Verzauberung verlangt, bekommt man nur eine Antwort: "Ne, sorry, ein anderer machts mir umsonst, der bekommt noch n Skillpunkt für".
Auch selbst ne Verzauberung, die man sich erfarmen muss, wie z.B. Stiefel +12 Ausd. kannste mittlerweile vergessen. Wenn du Glück hast bekommste 2g, aber nur mit viel viel Glück  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was eben super ist, du kannst den grünen Mist, der droppt (+Wille etc) gemütlich entzaubern, aber als Verzauberer Geld verdienen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
lass es!


----------



## Theopa (6. April 2008)

Mit Kürschner Gold verdienen? Auf dem Server auf dem das möglich ist wäre ich gerne  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Low Lvl Bereich geht noch bisschen was, High lvl lohnt es sich einfach nicht mehr.

Selbst wenn man noch Lederer ist und Rüstungssets etc. herstellen kann übersteigt der Zeitaufwand um aktiv Leder zu farmen die Einnahmen deutlich. Und das Leder nebenbei gefarmt werden kann ist eine eher seltene Sache.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Kürschner lohnt sich meiner Meinung nach nur in Verbindung mit Lederverarbeitung, dann aber nur um sich selbst auszustatten.


----------



## KissMySnake (7. April 2008)

Ich habe nur eine antwort hier. MAN KANN NE MENGE VERDIENEN!!! Mein Twink (warri lvl 41)  sammelt mir ca. 50- 70 g he 2 Tage(so stell ich Leder ins AH). Da braucht man mitm 70er keine dailys machan   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
MFG


----------



## Sezer (7. April 2008)

Hansdampf82 schrieb:


> mit Verzauberungskunst kann man viel Geld verdienen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




naja die Aussage kann ich beim besten Willen net bestätigen. Geld mit Verzauberungen verdienen? Nein, das geht kaum. Aber mit dem Beruf verdient man sich dumm und dämlich, weil man den ganzen entzauberten Kram zu teilweise sagenhaften Preisen im AH los wird. Ich habe tausende damit verdient und verdiene auch heute noch viel damit.

Gruß
Sezer


----------



## Theopa (7. April 2008)

KissMySnake schrieb:


> Ich habe nur eine antwort hier. MAN KANN NE MENGE VERDIENEN!!! Mein Twink (warri lvl 41)  sammelt mir ca. 50- 70 g he 2 Tage(so stell ich Leder ins AH). Da braucht man mitm 70er keine dailys machan
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Klar kann man Gold damit machen, aber es lohnt sich in Relation zu anderen Berufen bzw. zu Farmen nicht.
In 2 Tagen 50-70g ist ganz nett, mit Urfeuer(-luft/-wasser) macht man mit bisschen Glück in ner Stunde 120g aufwärts, als Schneider mit Urmond/Schatten/Zauberstoff in zwanzig Minuten oder weniger 80-100g (kommt eben auch auf Server an und geht nur alle 4 tage^^)

Man kann mit allem Gold machen, aber im Bezug auf Gold pro Stunde ist Kürschnerei auf vielen Servern als 70er völlig unrentabel.


----------



## Shadoweffect (11. April 2008)

Schon mal Grollhufleder gekürschnert? Das ist extrem rentabel !


----------



## Theopa (14. April 2008)

Shadoweffect schrieb:


> Schon mal Grollhufleder gekürschnert? Das ist extrem rentabel !



Wenn es gekauft wird einigermaßen. Der aktuelle Preis liegt auf meinem Server bei ~2g pro Stück. Wenn ich Ur-xxx farme bringt jeder Partikel 2g-2g50. Da die Droprate daducrh dass manchmal 2 Partikel droppen ungefähr gleich ist, macht man in der Theorie gleich viel Gewinn. 

Grollhufe farmen ist entspannender, doch ist das Ah oft absolut überfüllt mit Grollhufleder, was den Preis drückt und dafür sorgt, dass man weniger verkauft. Ur-xxx geht dagegen immer weg.

Wenn das Angebot gering ist gebe ich zu, dass Grollhufleder sowie Kobraschuppen guten Gewinn abwerfen können, dies ist aber nicht sehr oft der Fall.


----------



## David (20. April 2008)

Mit Grollhufleder kannst du sehr gut Gold machen.


----------



## Alzaar (20. Mai 2008)

Grollhufleder hat leider einfach eine zu miese Droprate. Mein Jäger wird jetzt Kürschner/Lederer verlernen. 
Wenn man vernünftig ausgerüstet ist, bringen die BOP-Rezepte einem auch nichts mehr. Leder selbst bringt lächerlich wenig und die Rüstungssets rentieren sich auch nicht wirklich.

Wenn ich mir dagegen die Kräuter- und Metallpreise im AH angucke, fällt mir die Entscheidung, schnell mal Kräuterkunde und BB zu lernen leicht. Kann also von Kürschner nur abraten, zumindest auf Arygos.
Das gilt aber nur für nen gut ausgerüsteten Farm-70er, beim Leveln war ich mit Kürschner/Lederer als Jäger sehr glücklich.


----------



## DeThLeFf (26. Mai 2008)

Also ich kann mit meinem Kürschner nen heidengeld machen, bin auf dem Server Der Mithrilorden.

Auf stufe 70 kann ich ca 250g in einer Stunde erfarmen, mit Kobraschuppen geht das ganz einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dumm ist einzig, dass es so wenige Mobs gibt, die die Dinger Dropen, aber bei 25g pro stück und bei einer Droprate von 10% komme ich locker auf 250g in ner stunde.

Als lederer kann man das dann auch gleich weiterverarbeiten zur Kobraschuppenrüstung und die werde ich dann komplett für ca 220g los, also da geht einiges.


----------

